
Startup wages war on the $19b wasted each year on overpriced plane tickets - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/fairfly-cheaper-flights
======
flukus
I never understood why airlines don't have last minute rates like hotels. The
plane is flying anyway, so it's mostly sunk costs but the would rather jack up
the price and have empty seats than lower it and have filled ones and more
money.

